# Self contained shower



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

I am looking for ideas on a DIY self contained shower for the deer lease
We have electricity but no running water.
First thought is to just build a small wood frame 4 x ? room and get one of those $150 Zodi showers. 
Second thought is similar to above but get a water tote some type of fluid pump and a point of contact water heater/shower.
Any ideas?
Thanks,


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

if ya got electricity but no water, put up some gutters on the house, run them into a container that will hold the water, and run one of them tankless water heaters to it with a water pump. Now you got a hot shower. I would recomend not drinking it if its in one of them tanks unless you know how to treat it.....I don't and wouldn't. Should work out. Anybody else?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Like this to collect rain


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

24 buds thanks for the input, I like the point of contact idea the best. I should of been a little more explanatory, we do not need to collect water as I can get water from the land owners house just up the road. the problem I have is the poc heater says it can work off of 20 to 80 PSI but there is no direct cross formula from GPM this puts out 1.5 to the a PSI rating all it says is a 12 volt demand pump. I am trying to figure out how to convert all of this mess to a 110v system.


----------



## mjanoe (Mar 11, 2009)

I use a Eccotemp L5 with a 12 volt RV water pump on my floating cabin. It works great!
Hook up your water line to it, a bottle of propane, and 2 D cell batteries. The best price I found was at sportsmansguide.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)




----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

If you have electricity, this will work too. 

I took a 55 gallon drum and put a regular outdoor water faucet on it. I then went and found a pvc screw cap with a hole to screw another fitting into the cap. In that fitting, for the other hole, I took a tire pressure nozzle and fitted it into the fitting and then screwed it all together.

I now have a 55gallon drum that can be pressurized. I have a generator and a pancake compressor and take that with me. I pressurize the drum with the compressor, put a hose on the fawcet, get a regular yard sprayer and wah-lah, I have a shower like home (kinda)!

Now, for the cold days, you can make a little stand to keep the drum on and under the barrel, on the stand, you can put metal flashing and put a fire under the flashing to heat the drum and the water...

It works GREAT and I got the drum for free. All I had to buy was the acessories...About 25.00... It was a simple deal that works awesome and it was cheaper than any solar shower I could find.

If you have to buy the compressor or the generator, its costs a little more but we use the water for bathing, cleaning, etc...


----------



## katybuilder (Apr 18, 2006)

I made an awesome one for the old ranch crawfish pot on the smoker during the day with a thermometer when it gets to 105* pull it off and put it on the stand drop in a pond pump from home depot with the pvc fittings it was like 70 bucks put a valve in the middle to turn it on and off till you dry off then un plug it....


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/zodi-x-40-outfitter-hot-shower.aspx?a=285471


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.hotcampshowers.com/zodi_propane_water_heaters


----------

